# I'm starting to get excited . . . and scared



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Went on a bit of a shopping spree today for my little girl. After all, a girl has to have some things of her very own and every girl should have at least a little bling, don't you think.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL! I hope your camera is ready for new pictures of Ruby. I think you need more bling--a beautiful frame


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Geri, how cute! Ruby is beautiful!!
Carole


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww....love her little doggie tag! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So, it IS Ruby, since you've already got her tag. What fun, can't wait for pictures of her with you and the boys. She's beautiful!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw the tag, so she had to have a name. If the name doesn't stick, I'll get another tag.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ruby absolutely needs things of her own. and what a cute girlish pink collar that is!!!! she is so adorably beautiful, I am so happy for you Geri! 

almost time to change your signiture....and Ruby makes 4 !


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ruby is just beautiful and she most definitely needs things that are all her own. Love the pink and love the bling. I just can't wait to see her modeling it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh boy, you're in trouble now Geri!!! It's fun having a girl huh?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri!!! I step away for a few weeks and what do you do??? Major congrats on your precious little girl! When is she coming home? She has very energetic eyes and I'm sure you will gladly lose the last bit of sanity left in you once she's home, LOL.


----------



## MacGyver (Nov 9, 2009)

We have that same carrot toy and MacGyver loves it, it's the perfect size! In fact, we just bought a replacement one since he has chewed the first one so much!  Have fun with the new pup!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What a pretty girl!!! Ruby will change your life!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Don't be scared! After 2 the 3rd is a piece of cake


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so cute!!! Where did you get the collar and tag???

She needs a pink blankie too. I buy them at TJMaxx, they have the cutest baby stuff and they're perfectly sized to fit in their crates or to take in the car in their car seats.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Geri!!! I step away for a few weeks and what do you do??? Major congrats on your precious little girl! When is she coming home? She has very energetic eyes and I'm sure you will gladly lose the last bit of sanity left in you once she's home, LOL.


I fear I've already lost that last bit of sanity.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> She's so cute!!! Where did you get the collar and tag???
> 
> She needs a pink blankie too. I buy them at TJMaxx, they have the cutest baby stuff and they're perfectly sized to fit in their crates or to take in the car in their car seats.


I got the collar and tag at PetSmart. The tag was fun. You buy it at the register and then go to this machine where they walk you through the process of engraving it. It's instant gratification. They had a smaller version of the tag which I was tempted to get but remembered with Bailey that they grow up so fast. It makes no sense not to get the one you'll (hopefully) keep.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OMGosh, Your new baby is so cute in her new photos. Seeing you are too nervous, I'll keep her for a while for you. We don’t want you too stress out. OK ? ? Please..

The new stuff is perfect for a little girl, Ruby is going to be a real joy. The boys are going to love her.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, you have completely lost it this time. :biggrin1: But she is so darned cute, who could resist. I think any of us who get multiples go through the fear thing. It's only natural to have anxiety. Just think of all the joy she is going to bring you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> OMGosh, Your new baby is so cute in her new photos. Seeing you are too nervous, I'll keep her for a while for you. We don't want you too stress out. OK ? ? Please..
> 
> The new stuff is perfect for a little girl, Ruby is going to be a real joy. The boys are going to love her.


Only if you keep her till she's potty trained then give her right back to me.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats Geri, she's a doll. Love her colouring.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Only if you keep her till she's potty trained then give her right back to me.


That is a deal. When and where do I get her? Meet you at the airport? You know she will not be dependable for about 6 months.......I'll give her back then.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

LOVE the bling!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

most important is the nylon chewing bone!!!
she is a lucky gal and an adorable chickie


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations Geri, Milo and Bailey! Ruby is just adorable and her coloring is beautiful.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats! Ruby is so precious! Can't wait to see more pics and watch her grow!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awww, what fun. Isn't it fun going and picking out stuff for a new furbaby? :Cry: IWAP!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Such CUTE things!!! Ruby is beautiful!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh she is coming soon! Her new pics are beautiful. The ones from the side show her colors much better! Isn't it fun shopping for a little girl? This is only the beginning!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Geri, she is going to be so much fun!! Congrats!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

34 hours, Geri!! I can't wait to see how Milo and Bailey will react to their new sister!


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

What an adorable pup. So you are waiting also for her as I am for mine. 
Ina


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, the time draws near. I have a few butterflies in my stomach and pray the integration goes well. Michele, not sure if you're still following but if you really want to accompany me to get her we have to hook up to arrange a time for me to pick you up. Let me know.

I must admit, buying girlie things is fun. It's something I've aways wanted to do for my humans as well but could have ruined them for life (all boys). ound: I'm sure over time you'll see her in some *really* foo foo stuff.

Ina, it is an exciting time. When is yours coming home?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The fun of shopping never ends!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tomorrow is the day!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, that is an adorable collar and tag. Ruby's a lucky girl ! Love the name.  I'm sure I'd cave and get a few 'foofoo' things if I had a girl Hav too ! lol


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Ooo, you must be getting sooo impatient to just have it done and that precious baby home in your lap! Of course, that means Milo and Bailey will be up there as well.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute things Geri----tomorrow is the big day,right?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, tomorrow it is. I'm getting really nervous.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Woo-hoo, almost time to bring in the sweet little girl and become a sleep-deprived, "what was I thinking" CDL for a little while. Ha! 

Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Yes, tomorrow it is. I'm getting really nervous.


I have longer to wait, but I know how you feel. It is going to be so great to hold her and take her home. You boys will love her and most likely let her be boss.
I have had mostly girl dogs so this time I choose a boy. My boy is today 5 weeks old.
I have never named a pup before I got them so this is the first time and it surpriced me that I did this. Because of his black marking around his eyes I named him Lone Ranger so Ranger for a call name. I have not know any dogs with this name, but most likely there are.

Ina


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Yes, tomorrow it is. I'm getting really nervous.


You will be great with your new little girl!
Hope your camera batteries are charged! opcorn:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Good thing you mentioned that. I'll charge the battery tonight, just in case.


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

How exciting that tomorrow you get your girl. Enjoy all of it and I am sure they will all get be fine together as this is a girl. And boys do like the girls. I have to wait another 3 1/2 to 4 weeks yet.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Every girl should have some bling, lucky Ruby!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Are you going to be too excited to sleep tonight, Geri? I know I would be.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I'm too nervous to sleep. I'm already beginning to think I've totally lost my mind and what was I thinking.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

:hug: I'm sure that is just nerves talking Geri. You are such a good mom to Milo and Bailey. I know you will do great and yes, there will be days you are tearing your hair out and thinking what did I do, but you KNOW it will be worth it a few months down the road when you have your happy, complete pack following you around.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Luck tomorrow with Miss Ruby Tuesday!(aka Stitches :becky: )

Not to be selfish or anything---BUT-- Be sure and post some pix for us! :ranger: hoto: :ranger: hoto: :ranger: hoto:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Geri-It was much harder getting the second one than the third. For us the third one just kind of fit in. Much like it was with my children! You sure worry a lot less, at least I did, just because I was more confident by the time the third one came home.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Ruby Tuesday!


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

Good Luck today!!!! Welcome home Ruby!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

woohooo...today's the big day! Can't wait to hear all about her homecoming


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Can't wait to welcome little Ruby!! Have fun today Geri. Enjoy the happy anticipation.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Hooray! Today is Ruby's homecoming day!!!! Hope all is going well, Geri.:drum:arty::whoo::rockon::dance::thumb:


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

She's so cute. I was lucky enough that my girls were ready to go when I first saw them. 

I bought them some toys on the way home from the breeder's. They didn't care about the new toys, they went straight for the old toys left behind by previous cats and dogs. The "already been chewed on" rawhide bones are the best!

Good luck with your baby and welcome home, Ruby. :welcome:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Geri,
Feeling your excitement today.
Hope all goes well and this puppy doesn't get misplaced at the airport, like Bailey! LOL Just kidding, I'm sure that won't happen.

Enjoy the Ruby kisses and all the fun that goes along with a new family member!

Hope we see some pictures soon.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Waiting with anticipation.... :becky:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, it's been an exciting morning already. I was calling the airline, then the airport to see where to pick her up, when they had no record of the flight. So, I know where to get her (if and when she arrives ). While I was on the phone with the guy at the airport, the doorbell rang and my dogs went nuts. I couldn't hear a word he was saying. 

After closeting myself in a room at the end of the hall and getting my info, I decided to see about the front door. No sooner did I open it just a little, that Milo went flying by me and took off down the street. I wasn't even dressed yet. I had to throw something on and take off running to catch him. Thankfully he was just around the corner anointing every tree and post along the way. When I called out to him he turned, glanced in my direction and took off running the other way. I finally got down, clapped my hands and called him and . . . lo and behold he came running into my arms.

So tell me, is it Wednesday yet???


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh crap Geri---you have your hands full! How about you send me Mr. Handsome Milo and I'll teach that boy to not be so full of sh>t and vinegar!ound:

Okay--yes.....this is one more attempt to get that boy! :becky:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

So, I'm late and just finding out today is the big day. I know you are super excited and I can't wait to see pics of that cute girl...with her tag. She is so adorable, Geri.


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

I must admit, buying girlie things is fun. It's something I've aways wanted to do for my humans as well but could have ruined them for life (all boys). ound: I'm sure over time you'll see her in some *really* foo foo stuff.

Ina, it is an exciting time. When is yours coming home?[/QUOTE]

When he is 9 week old and that will be February 15th and he passes the vet exame that will be done when he is 8 weeks old. I am already in love with him so he better pass it with flying colours. 
I have 2 boys also and 2 grandsons. I was hoping for a granddaughter so I can buy girly stuff and dolls, but no such luck. My grandsons are adorable.
I am hoping that my son here will get married and have a little girl.
Oh well I can dream.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, what an exciting start to the day. 
Congratulations on your new little girl Geri


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby girl. She is sooo cute. 

Feel free to send Milo here, I will be glad to teach him how to sit at a open door without going out, but he may be missing when you come to pick him up.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Geri! I think Milo might be afraid he is going to have to share you! did you find Ruby's flight yet? is she home yet? I hope the 2nd half of your day is happier...but I am sure it will be no less stressful with that little bundle coming home.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

*waiting on pins & needles for news*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Heehee, Geri...I cannot wait to hear the stories you'll have to tell now that you've got Miss Ruby Tuesday on your hands


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Still waiting to hear! :bounce:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking to see if little Ruby is in Geri's arms yet :baby:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Is Ruby Tuesday home yet??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was sure there would be a post by now! I hope the weather didn't delay Ruby's home coming!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Maybe she's just teasing us?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Just checkin' in...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> I was sure there would be a post by now! I hope the weather didn't delay Ruby's home coming!


Love your spirit Missy. When did you say you were getting another one yourself.?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Anne and Sheri I knew you two would be begging for action. You kill me. LOL


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Ack! No news yet?????


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Ack! No news yet?????


LMAO


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey, sometimes a girl with a bad case of the IWAP's just has to live vicariously....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sally, Just a little correction here on the usage of the terminology (from a CDL who knows) you have a "bad case of MHS" (multiple hav syndrome: the incurable disease) whose major symptom presents itself as IWAP. MHS is always present, but there are things (like member getting adorable puppies) that cause a flare of symptoms. There are other things that cause MHS to go into remission, incidents poop eating, ticks, and sometimes but not often realistic assessments of ones situation. 

Back On Topic...any news yet Geri?


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Ah, thanks for the clarification, Missy. Somehow I missed the section on MHS and IWAP when I went to nursing school back in the early 80's...

:focus:

Any news yet????


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL! well it was a very new disease back then.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Ruby has landed. I'll let Geri give all the details, but I can tell you that Ruby is an absolute doll. She has the sweetest face and such pretty coloring. I have pictures, but I'll leave the honors to Geri.

PS - thanks Geri for letting me tag along. I needed that dose of puppy breath and puppy kisses. IWAP!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Welcome Ruby!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele, you certainly could have shared our bizarre experience at the airport getting Ms. Tuesday home. For awhile there I wasn't sure she was going to make it. Michele and I arrived at the airport exactly on time to pick Ruby up. Unfortunately, they told us once we finally found the pick-up area, that though the plane landed on time we would have to wait about 45 minutes for her to be brought from the terminal to us. We sat in the car and we waited . . . and we waited . . . and we waited. Finally I suggested we wait inside to check and see if she was due soon.

After several checks we were told she never made it on the plane in Minneapolis (the second leg of her trip) due to some issue when loading her. It terrified me at first. I wondered if she was sick or hysterical or heaven knows what else, only to be told finally it was some airline issue and that she was coming in on a later plane. By now we were at the airport for about an hour. It was close to six and we were told she'd be ready for pick up at about 8.

After sputtering for a little while, we decided to go get dinner and come back. Finally at 7:30 we got a call from the airport that she was ready for us to get her. A second swing around the airport merry-go-round finally brought us face to face with the cutest little puppy I've ever seen (except of course for all the other cutest little puppies around). So as soon as I can download my photos I'll post. Give me a couple of minutes and I'll introduce Ruby.

BTW, an aside. She came home, is firmly ensconced in her crate - pen area interacting with the others through the gate and she peed and pooped on the wee wee pad. Is she brilliant or what!!!

Michele if your photos are ready, please.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:*Ruby's home*:clap2:


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness, she's just presh! Congratulations!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, little Ruby!!!!!

Geri, how scary that would be! d And, Ruby is apparently a child prodigy, so you are going to really have to keep on your toes! Ha!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He-e-e-e-e-re's Ruby.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, my, that second picture of her with her little nose in your(?) t-shirt. How precious. Sweet baby girl!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww... She's adorable! So glad she made it safely. How great Michele was able to go with you. I love the pic of her snuggling w/Michele :hug: So sweet!

And would you just look at that pee mark on the pad... What a good girl Ruby is!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

So far she's a sweetie. She's stretched out asleep on my lap as I write this. Of course she could be sweet because she's exhausted and I might have the Tasmanian devil on my hands tomorrow.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Not the greatest pictures, but here she is.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

she is Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

VERY adorable!! I love her coloring and her name!!

So glad she is home now!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh my, she is adorable! Good luck with her first night home!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay!! Ruby made it home, and we get pics! She's a DOLL! It looks like her name suits her perfectly


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea, she's home!! Beautiful!!
Carole


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She is so cute. Congratulations and good luck,Geri!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh so glad I checked this before bed! Welcome home Ruby! and you made it on a Tuesday. What adorable pictures...I can't wait to see and hear more tomorrow!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She's precious! I love her coloring! Glad she is home


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable and she looks soooo sweet....Congrats on your New baby! 

love the pictures...looking forward to the all your postings on the your new arrival


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She was so cute on the way home from the airport. She gave me lots of kisses and then quieted down. She was so glad to get out of her crate after her ordeal. She was clean and so was the crate, and she smelled good, too. Poor thing didn't go the whole day.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh how cute! 

<------thinks it's not fair that Michele got to go with you Geri! 

(no really--that is neat that Michele could go with you and spend some time together waiting...I'm sure that helped the time pass. )

Congrats and I'm happy you both took pictures!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

How great to have that little girl home. She is so very cute. I know you are going to have a good time with her hopping around. Keep us posted with pics, please.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I am VERY surprised that Michele didn't just put her in her pocket and took off running! She is absolutely to-die-for and on one pic I could really see the red in her coat. 
Just a FYI, it took both of my dogs a good 3-4 weeks to show their devilish side! I thought Chuy was an angel that fell into our laps directly from above, turns out he's a great actor coming straight from Hollywood. LOL, he's momma's little zombie.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Ruby is just adorable! Congratulations and enjoy the fun!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Ruby is beautiful. So glad she made it home ok.
Congratulations and have fun with your new baby!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

Ruby is such a little doll, congratulations again.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Finally! Lol...I swear that I've checked this thread about 20 times today 
Glad that everything has gone (relatively) well on Ruby's journey to her new home...lucky lady..you have a GIRL!! :bounce:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats! She is adorable!!
Linda must have stock in those red crates, I got the same one with Daisy 6 years ago!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Congrats! She is adorable!!
> Linda must have stock in those red crates, I got the same one with Daisy 6 years ago!!


LOL...Santos came in a red one too!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wow, she's such a cutie! I think it's great that you guys went together, you must have been going nuts waiting. Please keep us posted on her progress and lots and lots of pictures.

Hope you guys had a good night.
(IWAP! shhhh, I'm not allowed to say that.)


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

How do Milo and Bailey like their new little sister?


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my goodness, she is absolutely precious! I'll bet y'all were just about to go nuts trying to figure out where she was. 

I'm so happy she is safely home and hope the first night went well. Can't wait to hear more about her adventures with her brothers, Milo & Bailey.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It was a strange night. Poor Bailey seemed insecure for the first time in his life. He keeps coming up to me to get loved. Ms. Ruby peed and pooped in her crate and whined till I changed the bedding and put her back on dry stuff. I'm beyond exhausted today. I put Ruby on the bed for a few minutes this morning with the boys and when she ran to them each one ran away, with Milo flying off the bed. I guess everyone has to find his or her new place in the pack.

I'm so grateful to Michele for going with me. If not for her I think it would have been way more stressful but she's such great company that the time just flew. Ruby and she had a real bonding time on the way home. It was fun.

OTOH, I'm *way* too old to go without sleep. Today should be interesting.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, you will get your second wind... sound like a normal night with a new puppy! And the pups will figure out what to do with this -5lbs of fluff in no time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny Missy, she seems so more delicate somehow. She's a little, feminine thing and I already adore her.


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! She is such a cutie pie.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhhh.....sigh.... IWAP GERI! I can't stay away from this thread. when you have energy and time more pictures please! I am so happy you are in love.


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

Miss Ruby is so adorable. I bet you are glad that it is over and she is home right. She is a smart girl and looks really sweet.


----------



## Ina (Jan 4, 2010)

That is funny that the boys ran away. Just wait in a few days they will think she is great, but I have a feeling she will be the boss like a lot of females are. I love her colouring and will it stay this way or will it change as she gets older. 

It is so much better to have company specially in your case when you find out she was not on the flight. I bet that was scary. I am so glad that I will be able to just get mine from the breeder as she is only about 35 minutes from me. 3 1/2 more weeks to go for me give or take a day.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

She's beautiful Geri.
I think I would have panicked when I found she wasn't on the flight she was supposed to be on. I'm glad she made it home safely. Congratulations again.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just had her to the vet. Aside from everyone falling in love with her and playing with her highness, they did say she had a laxity in the left rear patella. Has anyone had experience with this. She had the senior vet recheck it. She told me it could tighten up with time . . . or not. It was just a little looser, not popping. Should I be concerned? 

Don't get me wrong, she's my little girl no matter what. I just want to know what to look out for -- or do, if anything to avoid problems down the line.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, BTW, the petite miss is 3 lbs, 12 oz. Tiniest one I've gotten.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Geri, she is just beautiful! If she's the color I see in the pic with the carrier Whooooooo! Isn't that lovely! I hope she holds on to it! I wish you all the best with her. I haven't heard of this laxity? I hope someone else can share some info for you. Did the vet say to get her to use it? or not use it? I guess if she were mine I would be extra careful not to have her jumping off things (like the bed or stairs) if I could. I hope if tightens up for you.  Give the boys LOTS of lovies so they still feel npo. 1 in mama's heart today. They'll get used to the new girl and will be having a blast with her in no time!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They didn't tell me not to let her do anything but I thought the same thing. I'll do everything in my power to keep her from jumping too soon. I will have it checked out every time I bring her in. She goes for her third set of vaccines the first week in February.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Geri~ My DS's peke has lax patellas. Has had them from the get-go. She's 3.5 yrs. old now and they haven't gotten better nor worsened. They (DS and DDIL) have mainly kept Rascal from jumping up or down, and not allowing her to go up or down stairs. I'm pretty sure those measures have kept them from getting worse. Their vet once told them to walk her regularly to help tighten them up. However, that hasn't happened much. Have you ever tried to convince a Pekingese to go on a walk? She much prefers to ride in the bottom of my grandson's stroller ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL! The vet did mention exercise. She didn't seem to think it was anything to be too concerned about now. She said they'd watch it and check it when she comes in again in February.


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

She's so beautiful. She makes me want another one and I have two that age fighting over a bone, right now.

:welcome: Ruby!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leah said:


> She's so beautiful. She makes me want another one and I have two that age fighting over a bone, right now.
> 
> :welcome: Ruby!


There is nothing better than having two fighting over a bone or playing and RLH, unless of course it's having three doing all of the above.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, before we brought Pablo home, our breeder said that her vet detected a slight laxity in his left patella that was less than a grade 1 luxation. Our breeder also said that she's had that in the past occasionally with her winter puppies because they weren't able to exercise their legs outside as much as her 'good weather puppies'. We just took him on LOTS of long walks/running daily and the increase in muscular strength tightened the tendon that keeps the patella in place in no time. No problems whatsoever now (actually after 3 weeks our vet couldn't feel anything wrong).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> They didn't tell me not to let her do anything but I thought the same thing. I'll do everything in my power to keep her from jumping too soon. I will have it checked out every time I bring her in. She goes for her third set of vaccines the first week in February.


Kodi had no laxity in his patellas, but my vet and trainer both said that that rule of thumb, even for puppies without problems, was that they should not be jumping off of anything they couldn't get up on by themselves. So, for instance, even at 8 1/2 months, I don't let Kodi jump off my lap because he's never gotten himself up there on his own steam.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Geri! it's 3pm and still no pictures of princess Ruby with your boys? I believe the laxity of patella is what Jasper has... not quite luxating but a little loosy goosy. I don't think it anything to be overly concerned about (certainly not a deal breaker.) pictures please --- this CDL is living vicariously through you and the wait is killing me.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I’m so late to this party, I just wanted to say Welcome Home Ruby. She is a beauty.

What happened to our deal for me to keep her through potty training? Was it because I didn’t make it to the airport? I’m still available. I need a baby.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I'm so late to this party, I just wanted to say Welcome Home Ruby. She is a beauty.
> 
> What happened to our deal for me to keep her through potty training? Was it because I didn't make it to the airport? I'm still available. I need a baby.


Call me at 2 in the morning when I'm not sleeping.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy,

You're scaring me. I was holding her in my arms this morning and I kept thinking I should have called her Princess Ruby. Our minds have to stop meeting like this. 

It turned out to be a very busy day for me . . . and Ms. Ruby. I didn't want to leave her alone with the others just yet so she travelled much of the day by arm taxi and was oohed and aahed over by everyone who crossed her path. We just got home so no pictures yet. I'll try later.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Hey Geri - 

I agree with no jumping over her head. Sometimes if the patella is a little loose, and they jump just wrong, it can knock it really out of whack and tear a tendon. When you go in in Feb, ask them to grade it, then you'll have a better idea. 8) 

How old is she? They say double a weight at 16 weeks for adult weight, triple the 12 week weight? and 4 times the 8 week weight? So she should be about 12 pounds all grown up. Nice and moderate. 8) 

Hope you get some sleep tonite!!

Farah


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you all for your input. Here's today's photo. I think I should have changed her wee wee pad first. ound:

We're having some major marking issues today. I think it's Bailey but I'll have to put belly bands on both boys to check. It is *so* annoying.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

OMG, she is soooooooo adorable Geri!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to get anything done with that face looking at me!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Trust me, I'm not getting anything done. Between making sure she's alright and cleaning up after "the marker" I'm accomplishing zero in the house. I really hope we sleep better tonight.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's a doll, love her little nose!!! 

When Gracie came to us (as a foster) we were told she had a luxating patella. Turns out it was her hips that weren't quite right but my vet just wanted to watch her and said she needed lots of exercise. She was 6 months old and had spent most of her life in a crate :rant: so everything was new to her. She couldn't even really run, she hopped. We played chase games, threw toys, walked her a lot and saw huge improvements! Exercise was the best thing for her and now you'd never know anything was wrong.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh Ann......that makes me so sad thinking of poor little Gracie being in a crate most of the time.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It was heartbreaking, all of us have a special love for her. It's as if she's so grateful for everything! Just thinking about it brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, I'm sorry the boys are misbehaving, but I think it had to be expected. I think it will get better as they all get adjusted to each other. Ruby is so cute. Thanks again for letting me come with you. I was in puppy heaven.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Missy,
> 
> You're scaring me. I was holding her in my arms this morning and I kept thinking I should have called her Princess Ruby. Our minds have to stop meeting like this. .


Ha ha Geri. I am telling you I am virtually living your dream! (of course I don't have to deal with the pee) But Princess Ruby Tuesday is my fantasy girl. And tonight's picture made my day! Thank you! she is so adorable. I had no delusions that you would get anything done today...or for the next few days for that matter. Your pack needs you! Have fun.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Geri, she's adorable!! What beautiful coloring. I can't wait to see how things go between her and her new brothers. Ah, the marking... well, not too surprised! LOL I'm sure I'd get the same darn thing here with my two. In fact, I have my dad's Jack Russell coming over for 3-4 days and I'm going to have to keep a watchful eye on all 3 boys ! ACK ! 

What a stress at the airport though! I'd be freaking out! Glad it all worked out and little Ms. Ruby is safe in your arms.  Is there any way for you to have some kind of gate near the front door to keep Milothewanderer inside? I have a baby gate in the stairs near our front door which has saved us a lot of headaches.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Geri, Ruby is so beautiful. I just love her colors! I hope her patella improves or isn't too serious. Marble has this also, and I can feel the looseness and popping. But, the vet said to leave it alone unless it gets worse (I guess I should have asked for the grade). I hope you get some rest


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Like Ann's Gracie, Galen spent the first 4 months of her life in a mill situation. She had some rear issues when we got her. Her little hind legs would just go out from under her. Exercising those muscles worked. It didn't take long before she was running circles around Smarty.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Today the gang started getting familiar with each other. At first I tried to bring her on the bed with the boys but both boys freaked out and ran from her, barking. So I took them all out to the backyard and let them sniff and chase each other. On all counts, so far, I'd say it's Ruby one, the troops, zero.

Having a problem uploading photos again. Here's the only one that went through.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love the photo and your new signature


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cute photo and the signature is great!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the picture. And, love your new avatar/signature!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, she looks even fluffier than the other night. She is adorable! I can't get the picture of her looking up at me when she was sitting in my lap. It was like she was so relived to be out of the crate.

PS - the boys look so cute.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Geri, she looks even fluffier than the other night. She is adorable! I can't get the picture of her looking up at me when she was sitting in my lap. It was like she was so relived to be out of the crate.
> 
> PS - the boys look so cute.


She is fluffy but I think her coat is going to be finer, like Milo's. Bailey's is so much easier to deal with.

BTW, I still can't find her collar or tag. They're both among the missing, though I did find the leash. It was at the bottom of my handbag.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Geri, I LOVE the pic of them all together. Ruby is sooo cute...how do you stand it?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri! IWA*R*P!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy,

One more night without good sleep and you might have her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on her arrival! you might want to think about raw for her bad patella. It really helped Isabelle.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You feed raw to puppies?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here are a few more photos from earlier today. BTW, my brilliant little girl pooped outside for the first time today.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Missy,
> 
> One more night without good sleep and you might have her.


"Oh please let Geri have a sleepless night!!!" JK. I suspect it would take a lot more than a few sleepless nights to give up that jewel. (I just noticed that your name is jewel too  ) She is one hot ticket.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the pictures. You can tell she is the boss already.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> "Oh please let Geri have a sleepless night!!!" JK. I suspect it would take a lot more than a few sleepless nights to give up that jewel. (I just noticed that your name is jewel too  ) She is one hot ticket.


My name comes from an old joke with my husband. He always used to tell people, "she's blind as a bat but she can see a flaw in a diamond at twenty paces." ound:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

pjewel said:


> My name comes from an old joke with my husband. He always used to tell people, "she's blind as a bat but she can see a flaw in a diamond at twenty paces." ound:


LOL...that's awesome. ound:


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! She is sooooooo beautiful.:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute pix Geri....keep on eye on Bailey...he may have a bit more reason to mark now then Milo. Bailey is yet to go,right? The outdoor pixs are great! Keep them coming!!!!:bounce:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep, Julie. I know. I'm actually planning to have Bailey done within the next couple of weeks. I just didn't want to traumatize him with taking him out of the house (for any reason) while Ruby first came in. He's beginning to interact with her just the way Milo did with him when he first arrived. So far Milo is less impressed. This morning was the first time I saw Cagney nose butt her just as she had done with Bailey. It's interesting. I couldn't get Ruby on her back for me for a second but when Cagney nose butted her twice(gently), she rolled over on her back and then licked Cagney on the nose.

They all seem to be finding their way with each other.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Congratulations! She's adorable, they're all adorable. You certainly have your hands full now! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So how did you sleep Geri? :spy: LOL. I love that your pack is warming up to her


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Keep the photos coming, I'm getting my puppy fix.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> So how did you sleep Geri? :spy: LOL. I love that your pack is warming up to her


Believe it or not the boys woke me up at about 4 a.m. I didn't realize, I had let them out earlier than usual for their last pee time and they needed to go. Ruby did wake up a number of times for a few minutes. Unfortunately I woke her as well when I had to go for a potty break. She's a very light sleeper.

I do have a problem in that she does make in the crate and then I have to change everything in the middle of the night and start all over again. I think after a few days I might get another ex pen for the bedroom and put her crate on the floor in a similar setup to the kitchen (open crate and wee wee pad). In the kitchen she always goes on the pad, except for one slight issue. She loves to shred the pad so I'll have to figure something out for that as well.

I took two adorable pictures of her this morning but for some reason my computer is refusing to recognize my SD card. I'll have to wait till I can figure out the problem to download the photos. So -- later.


----------



## newhavaneselover (Nov 25, 2009)

That is actually what I have, i have a baby gate up with her crate door open and the wee wee pad outside the crate. If you figure out a way for them not to rip and play with the wee wee pad please..please..let me know. Only thing I have a problem with still is she refuses to poop on the pad. grrrrrr.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Here are a few more photos from earlier today. BTW, my brilliant little girl pooped outside for the first time today.


She is so adorable. She looks so confident!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

pjewel said:


> Believe it or not the boys woke me up at about 4 a.m. I didn't realize, I had let them out earlier than usual for their last pee time and they needed to go. Ruby did wake up a number of times for a few minutes. Unfortunately I woke her as well when I had to go for a potty break. She's a very light sleeper.
> 
> I do have a problem in that she does make in the crate and then I have to change everything in the middle of the night and start all over again. I think after a few days I might get another ex pen for the bedroom and put her crate on the floor in a similar setup to the kitchen (open crate and wee wee pad). In the kitchen she always goes on the pad, except for one slight issue. *She loves to shred the pad so I'll have to figure something out for that as well.*
> I took two adorable pictures of her this morning but for some reason my computer is refusing to recognize my SD card. I'll have to wait till I can figure out the problem to download the photos. So -- later.


I had the same problem with Panda - she loved to shred the pad. A trip to PetSmart solved the problem. They have a pad holder (for lack of a better word) where you insert the pad between two pastic pieces that snap together. The dog has to step on to the pad, but the pad is secured so they can't shred it. Its working great for us so far!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is confident. She seems very well centered, is okay with being on her own, with me out of the room for comfortable periods of time, and holds her own with the troops. Bailey now looks for her and Cagney is starting to interact with her well. I wish I could get this morning's shots on here. They're so cute. She looks like she'll be a great model, like Bailey and much unlike Milo


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think Cagney is a great parent to all these pups you've brought home. What a sweetie. The Havs are learning that big dogs are o.k.  Love the pics of all of them outside. Funny how being outdoors makes them less hesitant and insecure. I have my dad's JR here and they all seem to be more comfortable with each other when they're out in the snowy yard. 

Can't wait to see more pics of cutiepie Ruby!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Geri,

So happy things are going well. She sure is a cutie and her brothers are going to just love her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I need a Ruby fix Geri!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here you go. I finally got the pictures loaded.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*I love Ruby!!!!*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

GFETE! boy she knows she's cute huh? IWARP!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

****it...now IWAP! Geri, I got the Ugodog for Santos, and he uses it faithfully. I love that thing because the pad is under the grate, so he can't shred it...and there's never pee soaked through on the floor.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

What a precious little face!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Awwww lookit the little angel! I'm glad your dogs are crazy about her! 
Bummer about the marking though! I hope you have a belly band on Bailey! :doh:


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness what a sweetheart! Ruby Tuesday! I love it...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness! She is soooo cute. I envy you Geri, except in the middle of the night.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I took a nap. By 4:00 I couldn't see straight. I think I could have slept through the night. How scary is that? I'm way too old to be a new mother. Help!! It's a good thing she's so cute. Otherwise I don't know.

I'm having a real problem though. The only way she will eat her food is with canned mixed in. I mean she won't eat a morsel otherwise and the canned that the vet gave me is making her stools loose. However, when left in the kitchen with the troops (which I just did for the first time), she eats their food with gusto.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, those pictures say it all, she wears the pants!

She's really cute!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She is really cute Geri....I love your pictures! Sounds like everyone is adjusting well. On the food issue,I have no advice at all...no experience with this...but hopefully someone with multiples can suggest something.......


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Geri - She looks like a little imp in that picture looking up at you! SOOO cute!

For her food, if she likes the boys' food, try mixing her puppy kibble with the boys' kibble. Then as she starts eating better, decrease the ratio so that its more her food than theirs. 

If that won't work, maybe just a little warm water on her food rather than the canned food, that way she won't get the soft stools. 

Hope that helps!

Farah


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, that little face looking up at me again. She is so freakin' cute. Give her a hug from me.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations Geri, she's beautiful. I love her name it's near and dear to my heart. We called our Ruby Ruby Tuesday, Princess Ruby and Ruby Tuby. I hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

ADORABLE!!!


----------

